# my ecelectus died today :(



## saintanger (Aug 13, 2012)

my beautiful girl died today, i miss her so much. i have had her since she was 5 weeks old. she had a deformed leg and could not walk properly or land with out falling. but she was special. now i am left with a big empty hole in my heart. only bird who could speak in full sentances that i have ever known.

i'm gonna miss her saying "hello mummy" most of all




R.I.P Ecky my little princess
mummy and Ecko miss you so much.


----------



## jakedasnake (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry for ur loss rip


----------



## Ambush (Aug 13, 2012)

So Sorry to hear.. I know what its like to lose a special bird pet. RIP


----------



## silent36 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear mate


----------



## Timmeh103 (Aug 13, 2012)

I know just how you feel, I too had a special friend, a bond like no other animal before or untill now, her name was peaches, a young galah, she died on Christmas morning she will never be forgotten or replaced, I'm so sorry for your loss. It's just not fair


----------



## saintanger (Aug 14, 2012)

got up today and forgot she wasn't their, she was only nearly 2 years old. poor ecko is so lost. for his sake i will get another but it will never be the same. 

ecko has always been really quiet and i can barley get a hello out of him but today he is screaming, i think he is calling her. has anyone ever had this happen? were one bird dies and the other starts screaming for them.


----------



## disintegratus (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss

I don't know much about birds, but animals do grieve, so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## CheekySod (Aug 14, 2012)

yeah smart birds like eckys do bond and he would be upset too.


----------



## ingie (Aug 14, 2012)

That is really sad. Was she deformed in any other way than the leg? Dying at 2 is obviously cause for concern. Hope your other fella will be ok and there was no infectious disease at play X


----------



## saintanger (Aug 14, 2012)

she looked absolutly healthy the day before, i cut up carrots and cucumber and hand fed her she ate like normal and was talking to me. next day she was gone. i have other birds none are sick. she only had a deformed leg which was never a problem i treated her like the rest as she was too independent. she could climb just slower than other birds and could fligh fly normaly. i am starting to think now that their might have been something else wrong internaly.


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 14, 2012)

im not sure exactly how long but i know magpies travel around in pairs and if one dies the other will grieve for days by its side.. 
Cornell Lab of Ornithology


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 14, 2012)

aww so sorry to hear


----------



## Stevo2 (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, I understand how devastating it is 

It might be worth taking her to the vets for a necropsy to rule out any potential problems for your other birds. 

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 14, 2012)

Bugger. I feel for ya cobber.


----------



## Skippii (Sep 22, 2012)

saintanger said:


> got up today and forgot she wasn't their, she was only nearly 2 years old. poor ecko is so lost. for his sake i will get another but it will never be the same.
> 
> ecko has always been really quiet and i can barley get a hello out of him but today he is screaming, i think he is calling her. has anyone ever had this happen? were one bird dies and the other starts screaming for them.



I'm so so sorry.. Sounds like she was an amazing girl. I'm glad she got to spend her life, however short, with you. Many people would have overlooked her amazing qualities due to her leg, it takes a special person to see past that.

Anyway, to answer your question, yes I've seen that before. A couple months ago I lost my Bailey (Pearly Conure). He died 2 days before his 1st birthday, cause unknown. Was a complete and utter shock. He was acting like his regular clownish self and eating like a maniac as usual, and the next day he was gone just like that. For weeks after he died, Shiloh (my Quaker) spent most of the day calling out for him. She also effectively stopped eating, which was a real scare for me, because she was never weaned properly when the breeder sent her to me and it took me months getting her to eat properly and put on a little weight when she was a bub. She's much better now though, but being the intelligent animals parrots are, I'm sure she still misses him. I know I do..

Lots of e-hugs!

Renae x


----------



## saintanger (Sep 22, 2012)

thanks, she was special. her leg made her even more special. she was like one of my kids she called me mummy she always said hello, she would talk to my other birds. she has left a big hole in my life and ecko's. i have put my scaley cross musk lorriket in with ecko, she is also hand raised and talks and ecko gets along with her but its not the same. the bond is not there. Parra is only with him till i get another eclectus just so he isn't so lonely.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 22, 2012)

saintanger said:


> got up today and forgot she wasn't their, she was only nearly 2 years old. poor ecko is so lost. for his sake i will get another but it will never be the same.
> 
> ecko has always been really quiet and i can barley get a hello out of him but today he is screaming, i think he is calling her. has anyone ever had this happen? were one bird dies and the other starts screaming for them.




sorry bout this

yeah that quite often happens when they lose a friend, my budgie was so stressed when her mate died, then my cockatiel was sad when she did

my bourkey lost all 3 of the mates i got him, but when the last one died he died the next day

lost oneof my diamond doves the other day and her mate seems so sad and he's always just sittingin the corner puffed up all the time

poor things


hope him and yourother birds go ok


----------



## shabbyy (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry for your loss :cry: I know your feel...RIP.


----------



## Skippii (Sep 23, 2012)

princessparrot said:


> lost oneof my diamond doves the other day and her mate seems so sad and he's always just sittingin the corner puffed up all the time



If it's just sitting there puffed up, it's possible that there was an illness involved. I'd get it checked out just to be sure. Hope your lil fellas are alright!

Renae x


----------



## Womagaunt (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear


----------

